# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Alvleesklier veel te hoog

## angela63

hoi

ik heb een vraagje van mijn dochterje is bloed geprik voor alsvleesklier
en de uit slag dat het veel te hoog was de t4
nu vraag ik wat hou dat in kan u dat mijn zeggen
je kan mijn vraag op mijn emailtje sturen
[email protected]

groetjes annet

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Annet,

Ik heb even voor je gekeken en vond de volgende informatie;

*Officiële naam: amylase*
Verwante testen: lipase
*Waarom deze test?*
Om vast te stellen of iemand een alvleesklierontsteking (pancreatitis) heeft of een andere aandoening van de alvleesklier.
*Welk materiaal?*
Bloed en soms urine
*Wat wordt getest?*
Deze test meet de enzymactiviteit van amylase in bloed of urine. Amylase is één van de vele enzymen die gemaakt worden door de alvleesklier (pancreas). Alvleesklierenzymen zijn eiwitten die zorgen voor vertering van vetten, eiwitten en suikers. Amylase helpt suikers uit het voedsel te verteren. Amylase wordt niet alleen door de alvleesklier gemaakt maar ook door de speekselklieren. Een kwart van de amylase in bloed gaat via de nieren naar de urine en verlaat bij plassen het lichaam.
*Hoe wordt het materiaal verkregen?*
Bloed: Een buisje bloed wordt afgenomen uit een ader aan de binnenkant van de arm, meestal in de plooi van de elleboog. Om deze ader goed te kunnen zien en voelen wordt een stuwbandje strak om de bovenarm getrokken. In de ader wordt geprikt met een holle naald waardoor het bloed in het buisje wordt gezogen. De naald wordt maar één keer gebruikt en daarna vernietigd.
Urine: Een beetje plas wordt opgevangen in een schoon potje. Dat kan het beste meteen na het opstaan. Ochtendurine is namelijk sterk geconcentreerd zodat afwijkingen gemakkelijker kunnen worden opgespoord. Wel eerst wassen, zodat er geen bacteriën of huidcellen in terecht komen. Het beste monster wordt verkregen door eerst een beetje uit te plassen in de wc en dan wat op te vangen in het potje. De rest kan gewoon weer in de wc. Binnen twee uur moet het potje naar het laboratorium worden gebracht. Anders in de koelkast bewaren.
*Wanneer wordt deze test gedaan?*
De dokter vraagt een amylasetest in bloed vaak aan als een patiënt klachten heeft die kunnen wijzen op problemen met de alvleesklier zoals ernstige buikpijn, koorts, verminderde eetlust of misselijkheid. Een amylasetest in de urine wordt soms tegelijkertijd of soms later aangevraagd. De dokter laat soms ook een amylasetest uitvoeren om te controleren of de galafvoer weer goed functioneert nadat galstenen zijn verwijderd. De amylasetest wordt ook gebruikt om het effect van een medische behandeling van sommige vormen van alvleesklierkanker te controleren of om het verloop van de enzymactiviteit van amylase (stijging of daling) te onderzoeken. Soms laat de dokter behalve amylase in urine ook de hoeveelheid kreatinine bepalen om de nierfunctie te bekijken. Als de nieren niet goed werken, zijn zowel amylase- als kreatinine-uitscheiding via de urine verlaagd. Een verhoogde amylaseacitiviteit in bloed wijst dus niet noodzakelijk op problemen met de alvleesklier.
*Wat betekent de uitslag?*
De gemeten hoeveelheid amylase is afhankelijk van de standaardisatie van de testmethode. Daarom variëren referentiewaarden van laboratorium tot laboratorium. Een veelgebruikte referentiegrens in Nederland is < 100 U/l (Kalibratie volgens KAL2000).
*Licht verhoogd:* Een lichte verhoging van amylase in het bloed kan voorkomen bij veel aandoeningen in de bovenbuik.
*Sterk verhoogd:* Een sterk verhoogde hoeveelheid amylase in het bloed kan wijzen op een acute alvleesklierontsteking. Binnen 12 uur nadat de schade is ontstaan, kan de amylaseacitiviteit in het bloed vier tot zes maal hoger zijn dan normaal. Na succesvolle behandeling van de ontsteking daalt de amylase binnen enkele dagen weer tot normaal. Amylase kan ook verhoogd zijn in geval van alvleesklierkanker of bij patiënten met galstenen. Verhoogd amylase in bloed in combinatie met normale of verlaagde amylase in urine wijst op verminderde nierfunctie of op een verstoorde werking van amylase, waarbij amylase vastzit aan andere eiwitten in het bloed. Dit amylase-eiwit complex (macro-amylase) wordt slecht door de nieren uitgescheiden en zorgt dus voor verhoogd amylase in bloed. Het is een goedaardige aandoening die symptoomloos verloopt.
*Verlaagd:* Verlaagde waarden van amylase in bloed en urine kunnen wijzen op schade aan alvleeskliercellen die amylase produceren. Een geleidelijk afnemende amylasewaarde komt voor bij chronische alvleesklierontsteking. Na een aanvankelijke stijging van de hoeveelheid amylase treedt na verloop van tijd een daling op als de schade voortduurt (chronische ontsteking). Alcoholisme, trauma, galstenen of genetische afwijkingen zoals cystic fibrose kunnen leiden tot chronische alvleesklierontsteking.
_(Bron; http://www.uwbloedserieus.nl/aanvraa...ier.php?id=138 )_

Hopelijk kan je wat met de informatie en anders zou ik even navraag doen bij de huisarts of andere behandelaar voor uitleg!

Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

